# Good books to learn programming in C++



## bhargava (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi all,

I do not know if this type of questions can be asked in the forums here. I thought I might get some help here.

I wanted to learn programming in C++, just wanted to know a good book to learn it.

Any suggestions are highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Oxyd (Aug 18, 2009)

Accelerated C++: Practical Programming by Example is my favourite book for beginners.  If you want to dwelve further after reading that, I'm going to recommend you The C++ Programming Language by Bjarne Stroustrup and The C++ Standard Library: A Tutorial and Reference.


----------



## bhargava (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks oxyd.


----------



## varnie (Aug 18, 2009)

"Thinking in CPP" by Bruce Eckel
"C++ Primer" by Stanley Lippman
"Essential C++" by Stanley Lippman
"C++ How to program" by (Harvey & Paul) Deitel & Deitel


----------



## gnemmi (Aug 18, 2009)

Although youÂ´ve already been pointed to some of the best books, if I had to start from scratch, IÂ´d pick Beginning C++ Through Game Programming. No second thoughts ... I have the first edition and found it to be an outstanding little book.

After that, IÂ´d probably go with Programming -- Principles and Practice Using C++ and by all means The C++ Standard Library - A Tutorial and Reference.

Yet it all depends on "how you better learn" ... no matter how good a book is for most people, it may be useless to you ...

Good luck on your C++ learning!


----------



## ephemera (Aug 19, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Primer-Plus-5th-Stephen-Prata/dp/0672326973
Its a good book for beginners.


----------



## ChrisCphDK (Aug 23, 2009)

I can mention two books that did NOT do a good for me:
"Problem Solving with C++ - The Object of Programming"
"Data Structures and Other objects Using C++"
Both by Walter Savitch.


----------



## Eponasoft (Aug 26, 2009)

Your learning style will determine what kind of book you should get. For me, I like to have practical examples rather than theory...I'm more of a "learn by doing" person. Others learn best from theory, formulas, and description of technique. It just depends on what kind of person you are.


----------



## varnie (Aug 26, 2009)

have a look here.
many brilliant professional C++ books titles.


----------



## probe (Sep 14, 2009)

*c++ book*

This is the simplest and best book I have read
about C++

Teach Yourself C++ in 21 Days
by Jesse Liberty (Author) 

regards


----------

